# looking for cool food/cooking i-pad and i-phone apps



## dlmencken (Jul 7, 2011)

I recently received and iPad and have an iPhone. I'm looking for great Apps that relate to food and cooking. I've found a lot of ebooks, but they're pretty lifeless. I did find one set of Apps by the Informed Chef that are pretty cool - embedded short how to videos in the recipes and some damn good recipes. Anybody out there have any favorite apps for foodies?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.vietworldkitchen.com/blog/2011/06/giveaway-asian-market-shopper-app.html


----------

